# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Forms >  طراحی ویدیو چت و ویس چت در زامارین فرم

## ahmad741

سلام به شدت نیاز به راهنمایی دوستان دارم
برای پیاده سازی ویدیو چت و ویس چت در زامارین فرم چه باید کرد؟
از چه کتایخانه ای باید استفاده کرد؟
مثلا سایت agora.io این خدمات رو ارایه میده و برای کراس پلتفرم هایی مثل ریکت نیتیو و فلاتر کتابخانه یا sdk مخصوص ارایه داده ولی برای زامارین فرم که مقداری از این ها هم معروف تره چیزی ارایه نداده
دوستان اگر اطلاعی دارن که چطور میشه در زامارین فرم ویدیو چت و ویس چت پیاده سازی کرد لطفا اطلاع بدن
با تشکر

----------

